
Light Painting Machine [video] - cpdt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1bY66X1JKA
======
flycaliguy
I bet being able to work with the plotting data to aid novel postproduction
work would be a blast.

------
ztratar
Great talent. Keep on building cool stuff!

------
kyleperik
This is amazing. I wonder how practical this would work at a larger scale
using a quadcopter.

~~~
zokier
Lightpainting + quadcopters can definitely be a thing. Of course you aren't
going to get same level of precision and outdoors you have to deal with
ambient light, but the concept is sound. The real magic is in figuring out
nice designs.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T4mw5Qe4jE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T4mw5Qe4jE)

